# Some new eBay lures... Nice!



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Mingle
I use them here in Mackay and they catch fish.I buy them in Big W.. for $3.95/$4.95 so you have a bargin.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Strange how they are a Berkley lure repackaged in what is really plain packaging...

Cheers


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

These are worth a try, $6 is good value. I have a couple of larger ones that work well.

http://www.bassermillyard.com.au/ShowAr ... icleId=215


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

I've had a few Ebay lures. About a 75% rate for good ones, but at the price that's not bad. I don't mind loosing them on reefs at the price. The only thing with most of them is the terminal gear is not the best. Rusts really quick and I've lost a few good fish on straightened hooks. Now I replace them with owner hooks and rings straight away and had no problems.
Wfish


----------



## smaas (Oct 5, 2009)

They don't look a cheep lure. Wouldn't mind a few of the smallest size ones for Gold coast breamin. Cheers Steve.


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't seem to find these on ebay. Any chance of a link to the ebay store? Reckon I might give them a try.


----------



## squib (Mar 23, 2008)

These look great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice colour choice, I got the same three in the same colour, got five actually n haven't use any of em yet.


----------



## Ralphy (May 10, 2010)

Any luck with these lures yet?


----------



## Hilzy45 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Mingle,

Can you please post the link to the ebay store? 

Cheers,
Hilzy


----------



## Ralphy (May 10, 2010)

> Hi Mingle,
> 
> Can you please post the link to the ebay store?
> 
> ...


http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/WishDrea ... QQ_armrsZ1

I couldn't help myself, had to buy a few to see what they're like


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Are they floating or sinking lures. Looks like the ones of that style are all sinking. I've only ever used floating hard body bib lures. Are sinking ones okay to use and if so what for?


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad I didn't buy any then. Had been waiting to see if somebody responded to my question regarding sinking/floatin, so on this occassion getting no response has been a good thing :lol:


----------

